# dodanie modułu do apache

## Eiz2riel

witam,

nieco z przypadku musiałem ostatnio przejść przyśpieszony kurs obsługi Gentoo, o którym wiedziałem, że istnieje;)

Usiłuję uruchomić serwer Subversion z dostępem via http(s). Do pełni szczęścia brakuje mi modułu mod_dav_svn.so

Chciałbym prosić o wskazówkę. Jak skompilować apache zachowując jego obecną konfigurację i dodać jedynie ten moduł?

pozdrawiam:)

----------

## unK

ustaw flagę apache2 dla dev-vcs/subversion.

----------

## Eiz2riel

 *unK wrote:*   

> ustaw flagę apache2 dla dev-vcs/subversion.

 

plugin'y subversion już mam, powstały prawidłowo podczas kompilacji.

błąd podczas startu apache:

Syntax error on line 1055 of /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf:

Cannot load /usr/local/apache/modules/mod_dav_svn.so into server: /usr/local/apache/modules/mod_dav_svn.so: undefined symbol: dav_xml_get_cdata

wg http://readlist.com/lists/subversion.tigris.org/users/2/13017.html brakuje mi mod_dav.so 

może rozwinę moją prośbę. mam istniejącą, skompilowaną wersję apache, którą absolutnie nie chciałbym zmieniać, jedynie dodać ten brakujący moduł. i niestety w przeciwieństwie do instalacji subversion, gdzie mogłem sobie próbować do woli,  bardzo chciałbym uniknąć "zepsucia" apache nieudaną kompilacją.

----------

## Eiz2riel

próbuję sprawdzić z jakimi flagami był skompilowany apache:

- zainstalowałem gentoolkit, z "equery hasuse" dowiedziałem się, że mam webmin i subversion, żadnej informacji o flagach

- próbowałem genlop: !!! Error: no merge found for 'apache'|'apache2' 

- epm daje mi znać, że mam apache 2.0.59 

nie wiem czy z tych narzędzi da się coś wycisnąć więcej czy potrzebuję czegoś innego. szukam na ślepo, więc każda wskazówka pozwoli mi skrócić męki..

----------

